# Unlock marshal?



## acornavenue (Apr 12, 2019)

What level do you get marshal? I?m level 61.


----------



## Phawnix (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it's random, but I've heard people unlock him in the late 60's so you should get him soon.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 13, 2019)

I had the same issue! I finally was able to order his furniture randomly last week, I don't think I unlocked him as I didn't raise levels, so I don't know what was up. I'm level 57.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 13, 2019)

Each animal has a tier rank. You can't unlock ones in the latter tiers without unlocking all of the ones prior. Marshal is tier 6, and I believe level 60+ is in that tier range. So for now, it's just random when you'll actually get him as you level.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm level 92, but I am pretty sure I got him quite a while ago. I didn't realize he was even a harder one to get. Hmmm. I should look up ones I am missing. Interest to know if Axel every comes up.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 13, 2019)

LunarMako said:


> I'm level 92, but I am pretty sure I got him quite a while ago. I didn't realize he was even a harder one to get. Hmmm. I should look up ones I am missing. Interest to know if Axel every comes up.



If you're 92, you should have them all. The rest all come from Gulliver and the maps. I don't think Axel is in the game yet.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 14, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> If you're 92, you should have them all. The rest all come from Gulliver and the maps. I don't think Axel is in the game yet.



That's unfortunate. I hope they come out with more villagers soon then. There are a few that I haven't seen that I would like to.


----------

